# My R35 GTR Zele Kitted -Pic heavy



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Cleaned the car today and i thought i would share, had few request of better pics from few members so they can see the kit.

decided to give it a good clean...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some more


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

saw this a few times stunning car, he managed a 10 second 1/4 at pod aswell 

i needs a passenger flight when i pick the 32 up


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

To bad you put those ledlights in the front. 

But the car is lovely! I love those carbon parts


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good!

thats not actual zele though is it? its a copy kit?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Its my mission in life to own one of these in the neat future, lovley example!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Perfect! Stunning Jurgen.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

matty32 said:


> looking good!
> 
> thats not actual zele though is it? its a copy kit?


yep its a zele one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> yep its a zele one


really? thought you bought that from Knight racer?

as per this thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125969-tasty-bits-now-stock.html#post1193703

carbon and white is a good combination


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

matty32 said:


> really? thought you bought that from Knight racer?
> 
> as per this thread
> 
> ...


yes we did deal with KR for a genuine kit via my agents in japan.

mine is genuine:thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks very sexy! I love the black carbon on white cars. Enjoy driving that around!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Very tasty!!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi JM Import... just wonder which conutry u from? i noticed that the all bottons on dashboard was all japanese words. isit UK's spec R35 showed in japanese words too? cuz i just bought one and i totally can't read it. but, i heard that there was a english version for the MFD that we can upload?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jlck said:


> Hi JM Import... just wonder which conutry u from? i noticed that the all bottons on dashboard was all japanese words. isit UK's spec R35 showed in japanese words too? cuz i just bought one and i totally can't read it. but, i heard that there was a english version for the MFD that we can upload?


simple answer,he is from UK and has a JDM GTR in the UK....:wavey:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

White and carbon is perfection! One of the nicest i've seen yet, well done


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

stunning mate.


----------



## mikeross (Nov 19, 2009)

Whew.. that is a really nice ride man.. *drools


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

do you think you'll opt for the carbon roof from Zele at any time in the future?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks great nicest white one I have seen ,anything but a carbon boot fitted , I rekon they look crap,just my opinion though.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice GTR! I love the carbon additions, just right :thumbsup:

The interior is something different, looks good too! But surely these aren't standard? I wasn't aware that Nissan offered another interior colour other than the Black & Black + Red


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the positive comments.. i will add more pics when i fit my carbon grill and bonnet vents.

am not going to do the roof and boot or full bonnet..(not my cup of tea for this car)

am going to lower it a little more and get wheels refurbed slighty darker when i buy some new rubber..


my car is a JDM Premium ( top spec in japan).. and i opted for this combo which i believe is now very rare here in UK.. a real Premium with old white colour and light interior.


----------



## eastsidahboyGTR (Sep 7, 2009)

dude its freaking clean


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

one word - MINT


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Everything looks good apart from the LED's on the front, you've made it chav with those


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Liam said:


> Everything looks good apart from the LED's on the front, you've made it chav with those


it came like that from nissan:thumbsup: these are not the cheapo led that are being sold


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice mate


----------

